# Merckx Leader ride



## eddymerckx#1 (Aug 5, 2005)

03', just put it together& went on to the bike trail & this thing rides great ,no wasted motion,its light,cant imagine the other Merckx frames ridin better,its my 2 nd Merckx in the stable of 6 others,rides slightly better then the Gios.


----------

